# Finally Sasha Popped and so did Hope



## Suzie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sasha was enormous! Then we got to the barn this morning and found this little girl not even dry yet at 7 am:












Hope had a jack too: Ike











That does it for us for a while until Burrito decides to have her baby sometime in late summer.

Time to play with them now.



))


----------



## JustAGamble11 (Jun 18, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are absolutly adorable!!!!



and CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 18, 2008)

They are huggable!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 18, 2008)

:love



:love



:love

How do you get anything done? I'd want to watch them all day!


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Jun 18, 2008)

Hooray...the wait is over!!

They're both such cuties.

CONGRATS!!!

Lori


----------



## Suzie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks! I don't get much done





Last evening I sat down at the pasture until dark just watching them. The very best part of my day


----------



## Shari (Jun 18, 2008)

Adorable babies, Congrats!!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats, they sure are cute babies.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 19, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww Suzie SO cute!


----------



## Emily's mom (Jun 19, 2008)

They are adorable!!

I'd watch them all day too!!

Congrats!!


----------



## Suzie (Jun 20, 2008)

Update on the donkeys above- Sasha's little gray jenny passed away today at noon. She just failed to thrive despite all our efforts. Sasha had been so huge for so long and was a month overdue. Not sure if that had any influence on this or not. The other baby born that day is doing just fine. This is the first baby donkey we have lost - I guess it was our turn. But it does baffle me some.


----------

